# SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller für PCIe sinnvoll ?



## Gast201808272 (2. Januar 2013)

*SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller für PCIe sinnvoll ?*

Ich überlege, mir eine solche Controllerkarte zu kaufen, da mein PC weder USB 3.0 noch SATA 3 hat.
Dazu hab ich zwei Fragen:

1. Sind Mittelklasse Controllerkarten den integrierten Lösungen auf neueren Mainboards überlegen oder zumindest ebenbürtig? (Geschwindigkeit, RAID-Funktionen)

2. Diese Controllerkarten sind ja meist über PCIe x1 oder x4 angeschlossen. Hat das negative Auswirkungen auf die Bandbreite, die der Grafikkarte zur Verfügung steht?

Gruß, Hilps


----------



## rschwertz (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller für PCIe sinnvoll ?*

Nein, sie sind etwas langsamer und "klauen" PCI-express lanes im Vergleich zu den im Chipsatz integrierten Lösungen.
Aber das angeschlossene Gerät bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit!
Boot über USB3 - Ausprobieren; SATA-3 Boot geht meist, da eigenes BIOS.
Für ältere Boards (vor PCIe 2.0, ohne UEFI) mit freiem PCIe 4,8,16 Slot ---> ASUS U3S6
Für Boards mit PCIe 2.0 Slots: z.B. Transcend USB3.0/SATA3 Adapter TS-PDC3 oder nur USB 3.0: Transcend TS-PDU3
Die funktionieren auch auf den alten Boards, begrenzen die Geschwindigkeit aber auf < 250 MByte/s wg. PCIe*1 Slot

Wobei der Hersteller ziemlich egal ist. 
Treibersupport meist ??? - Stand ab Erstauslieferung
Besser: page special drivers, firmwares, bios, utilitaires, ect... - USB3 und Chipsatz auswählen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller für PCIe sinnvoll ?*

Hm, wenn das Ding langsamer als eine onboard Lösung ist, macht das keinen Sinn. Die Asus Karte ist darüber hinaus nur mit einer handvoll Mainboards kompatibel. Und ich habe ein Gigabyte Board...
Und Controller, die wirklich was taugen kosten soviel wie ein neues 1155 Mainboard (oder noch mehr).


----------



## Timsu (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller für PCIe sinnvoll ?*

Ich würde etwas mit dem Chip LSI SAS2008 nehmen.


----------



## Anoras (14. März 2013)

Das Teil von Asus is auch nicht verkehrt, frag mich grad nicht nach dem Namen xD


----------



## mmayr (14. März 2013)

Die Asus U3S6 lief bei mir auch auf einem EVGA Brett.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2013)

*AW: SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller für PCIe sinnvoll ?*

USB 3.0 kann bei Verwendung einer entsprechenden externen Platte Sinn machen weil es ordentlich Bandbreite bringt. 
S-ATA 3 über Zusatzkarte ist dagegen relativ sinnfrei da schon S-ATA 2 jede Menge Bandbreite liefert und die Latenz durch die Zusatzkarte schlechter ist als bei internem S-ATA 2 Anschluss.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2013)

*AW: SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller für PCIe sinnvoll ?*

Eben... bei USB ist man ja schon dankbar für alles, was schneller als die üblichen um die 30 MB/s von 2.0 ist. 
Nur für SSD lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, weil praktisch nicht spürbar.


----------

